#ubuntu-us-ga 2010-11-24
<GYureee> hi
#ubuntu-us-ga 2010-11-27
<fignew> Hi everyone here that never talks and stuff
<nightfrog> Same with every state channel I have been in except for Florida
<nightfrog> i have seen a maximum of four people in #ubuntu-us-al
<collinp> Wow.
<collinp> I thought the Georgia team was dead.
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-11-22
<jonathan1104> hi everyone
<JerryNJ> need some help with LTSP
<JerryNJ> apparently dhcpd is running and shouldnt be
<JerryNJ> anyone might be able to help?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-11-24
<claydoh> Hello from Maine! I may be moving to Savannah, and would like to be a part of  the LoCo if I do
#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-11-20
<QuietStorm81> evening all. can anyone help someone trying to upgrade to 12.10 in Atlanta and failing miserably?
